# Forcing it in



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

I just wanted to get an idea of how many people have forced induction in their goats, stock engine or not(Built bottom end to handle forced induction), etc. I also wanted to see what kind of power output everyone is getting from theirs that does have stock bottom ends.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

anywhere from 600 rwhp to 1000 rwhp. it depends on the set up.


----------

